# Hanging Drywall



## LIAM (Sep 18, 2008)

When I get to hanging drywall in my shop I was planning on using 4 x 8 sheets, 5/8 for the ceiling and 1/2 for the walls.
My question is to I need to stagger the sheets, or can I just line them all up?

I was hoping to save on cutting sheets in half and just be able to hang full sheets.
What are the advantages of staggering the sheets?
Also will 24" between the studs work ok for the ceiling and walls?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd not worry about the exact finish.  It's a garage.  It'll have paint stains, bumper-shaped holes, and hooks screwed to it before long.  

--Bushytails


----------



## Slawth (Sep 22, 2008)

As stated above it is all about the finished surface.  It is not uncommon to stand 8' or 10' sheets vertically.  It can make it difficult to attain a good finish.  For a typical garage a "clean" fire tape job and then prime is sufficient.


----------

